# Very nice girls.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 28, 2005)

*http://www.johnstutz.com/gallery.asp?fit_girls
Check that site, it has some nice pic's like:
*


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 11, 2005)

while i like my girls to be in good shape ive never seen whats attractive in these  bodybuiln/fitness broads, this is how i like em









the pics come out?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)

Nope, pics dont work.  And no one cares how you like em


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 17, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> while i like my girls to be in good shape ive never seen whats attractive in these  bodybuiln/fitness broads, this is how i like em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah man and your signature pic is also a red cross, use www.imageshack.us to upload them


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 17, 2005)

stutz's work is fantastic! he is constantly updating that site.


----------



## scrappy2 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Awesome site and pics!!*


----------



## conk (Jan 19, 2006)

outstanding pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

*Yuck!!!*


----------



## redman12 (Jan 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Yuck!!!*


there is a fine line between hot and very unhealthy(or sick if you will)

Women need higher bf % than men so when women go lower they loss big tits and fat asses and thats just a shame 

Here is my sorta ladys






Not fat, not skin, just right


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 11, 2006)

gewwww. whow ants a girl that ripped?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 11, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:
			
		

> gewwww. whow ants a girl that ripped?


women with muscles are HAWT!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> women with muscles are HAWT!


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 11, 2006)

redman12 said:
			
		

> there is a fine line between hot and very unhealthy(or sick if you will)
> 
> Women need higher bf % than men so when women go lower they loss big tits and fat asses and thats just a shame
> 
> ...



Now the only thing that would make them look fat would be their boobs.
So having fake boobs that big don't require any support??? At all.
DAM!! I am going to have to get me some!!!!


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Very nice!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Now the only thing that would make them look fat would be their boobs.
> So having fake boobs that big don't require any support??? At all.
> DAM!! *I am going to have to get me some!!!*



nooooo!


----------



## mrmark (Feb 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> nooooo!



why not? some people like them... some don't.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> why not? some people like them... some don't.



Well I definantly don't. Natural for the win.


----------

